# YAY....My Flour Is Here



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 19, 2021)

I been waiting for a couple weeks for it.
10 lbs

Cant wait to try it out.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 19, 2021)

So I'm kinda a baking noob... what does this flour gain you? But I will say all your breads you make look delicious!

Ryan


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 20, 2021)

What no Pa flour!
Ok what is the baker going to make this time?

Warren


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 20, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> What no Pa flour!
> Ok what is the baker going to make this time?
> 
> Warren


I have 2 more smalls for delivery today then i can work on a couple to ship up to my son. Then im going to take a few days off.

No PA flour yet.

We are heading to KY in Aug so im going to look there for some.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 20, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> So I'm kinda a baking noob... what does this flour gain you? But I will say all your breads you make look delicious!
> 
> Ryan


More protein= better bread


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 20, 2021)

Wish it was all protein an no carbs! That would be the best bread ever!
We can wish cant we?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 20, 2021)

browneyesvictim said:


> Wish it was all protein an no carbs! That would be the best bread ever!
> We can wish cant we?


Yeah me too. I dont think them ex-perts in the carb field have that figured out yet.


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 20, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> Yeah me too. I dont think them ex-perts in the carb field have that figured out yet.


Actually, they have. Google "vital wheat gluten bread recipes." 100 grams of vital wheat gluten has 75 grams of protein and only 14 carbs. There are several keto bread recipes available online.  I use VWG when I make bread to boost the protein content. Takes more water but gives great structure. I haven't made keto bread. Someone else can go first.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 20, 2021)

I have been buying the commercial "Keto" bread. Its not carb free but close enough to enjoy a sandwich or french toast in moderation. Ill check out some recipes. Not a fan of Carbquick.


----------



## pushok2018 (Jul 20, 2021)

browneyesvictim said:


> Wish it was all protein an no carbs! That would be the best bread ever!


Oh, Yeah.... I am with you on that!!!!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 20, 2021)

I quit cigarettes on April 7th, cold turkey and I'm fine with that. But no plans on quitting alcohol, or carbs. I love my bread,  taters and gravy!

Ryan


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 20, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> I quit cigarettes on April 7th, cold turkey and I'm fine with that. But no plans on quitting alcohol, or carbs. I love my bread,  taters and gravy!
> 
> Ryan


Good job Ryan!!!!
I quit cigarettes August 17th of 2007 and never cheated to this day. Although I did use vaping a Segway.  I quit that on Easter this year and I ain't never lookin back!!!!

I am telling you all of this as I sip on a Pendletons  listening to the nature sounds relaxing in my yard and rubbing my belly from sugar free ribs!
You can do it!!!!


----------

